# How bad is living alone?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Is living alone pretty cruel to a doe? I don't have enough does to partner with her when I start breeding her cage mate... When I do breed her cage mate, she'll probably get a blue varie/pied to help raise with her friend though!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd make sure she has a friend to interact with.

I know they are social animals, and being a social animal myself who has experienced long-term isolation
I can tell you firsthand it makes you insane.

Not like your everyday "I'm bored" insanity but the full-scale rocking and talking to yourself insanity.
I wouldn't wish that on any mouse.

In addition to that the stress form being alone can make you physically sick as well.

This is a article I found for human isolation but I imagine it's similar for mice too.

Considering that the reason for isolating her is your inconvinance I would see that as cruel.

http://socialwellness.wordpress.com/why-social-isolation-makes-us-sick-–-a-theory/


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay. I will make some adjustments and try to get her a new friend when her current friend goes away, thanks a bunch! Your view really made me realize how awful it actually would be to live with no social interaction.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure thing and don't worry about it. It seems like a small thing, until you experience it.
I'm sorry if that came off harsh, rereading it makes it seem like that.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your comment didn't come across as harsh, just realistic. The article you linked to is an eye opener! Thanks for posting. Social isolation is a real problem in many communities, and there should be more awareness of it.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

No, no. I understand your comment and I think it's fine  Considering how strongly you feel about the topic, and how you've experienced it yourself. Don't sweat it, I think you really changed my mind and I will totally make sure all my does always have friends, thanks!


----------

